

Free licenses for Linux parallel programming tool - kloobok
http://kloobok.com

======
kloobok
If you are a programmer working on multithread and/or multiprocess
applications, consider using Maze. It is a new tool designed to help you test
and debug concurrent programs on Linux platform.

Maze is a new software, and we are looking for Maze Early Adopters. If you
tend to be an early adopter of new technologies, we would love to work with
you. Hopefully we will help you in finding and diagnosing issues in your
parallel programs.

Thank you in advance!

Roni. \-- <http://kloobok.com>

